# Vcc y GND perdidos en altium



## peyherodess (Ago 13, 2008)

Hola a todos, estoy aprendiendo a manejar el Altium designer y me estoy leyendo el tutorial que el mismo programa trae, pero aún así hay un par de cosas con las que no me aclaro. El asunto es que cuando saco de la librería cierto CIs , por ejemplo un 40106, lo que saco son las puertas lógicas que lo componen, bueno, con eso ningún problema, el problema llega cuando me acuerdo de las patillas de Vdd y Vss , para llevarlas a Vcc y GND respectivamente, pero no encuentro la manera.... Miré el datasheet a ver si me solucionaba algo pero nada, estoy igual, de todos modos os dejo el link del datasheet: http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/176584/FAIRCHILD/CD40106BCN.html

Ah, sólo una cosa más. Cuando hago el autoruteo, el programa por defecto traza las uniones como si fuera para un PCB a doble cara, ¿Dónde se puede cambiar para que rutee a una sóla cara?

Bueno a ver si alguien me puede ehar una mano con esto... Muchas gracias.

Saludos


----------



## peyherodess (Ago 13, 2008)

Después de estar un buen rato experimentando descubrí como sacar las patillas Vcc y Vss del integrado.
Nada más fácil que hacer doble click sobre una de las puertas lógicas del integrado y entre las tantas opciones que hay marcar la opción de Show all pins on sheet, aplicamos los cambios y ya nos aparecen las dichosas patillas.

El tema del autoenrutado para un PCB de una sóla cara se soluciona en Design > Rules > Routing layers y ahí desmarcamos la opción "Bottom layer"

Sin más me despido. Un saludo


----------

